# New SUP boards in stock - Boulder, Colorado



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We just got some brand new Riviera Paddle boards in stock and also carbon fiber adjustable paddles. These boards are very nice at a really good price. The Paddles are the Riviera Asset Adjustable, and they paddle really well, and are extremely light. They adjust with a similar mechanism to a bicycle quick release seat post binder, giving them infinite adjustability. You are not limited to the specific hole settings like most other brands. 

Come in a check them out. 

Nick


----------

